# My personal rod



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

I have built a few rods for family. This is a rod I'm building myself 6'9 castaway rod . The lime green will come out darker with finish on it. Almost like the green to match the Curado 200 E7








Daryl


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

Hey good job Daryl. Lime green is my favorite thread to work with. Keep up the good work buddy.


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

Very nice...


----------



## Errand Boy (Dec 13, 2011)

I like it. Be sure to post the finished product.

Grady


----------



## Bubba_Bruiser (Jan 13, 2012)

I like it! I am a anything green fan too.


----------



## Bill Stevens (Mar 8, 2008)

Looking good -

Daryl you will never know what Lance will do to get a spool of the lime metallic - I have seen him beg when he spotted a shelf full of big spools at the Castaway Plant in Conroe! I think they hide all of it when they know we are coming!

By the way, the "trick" in your picture with the tie wrap may go unnoticed - would save a lot of custom rodbuilder many moments of horror - hope they pay attention!

An open chuck on a dryer is really a bummer!


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

*green and more green*

back in the 80s green was one of the most unpopular colors im glades its made its way back because it is a beautiful color nice job.


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks guy I'll post pics up as I go. And bill what was on there before was a PITA so i changed it to what u see there and now it works much better. 


Daryl


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

I do have a question. Is there something wrong with me that I like my rods simple no diamond wraps or anything like that even though I can do them anytime I build a rod for myself I keep it simple and clean 


Daryl


----------



## SaltyShaw (Oct 30, 2011)

That looks awesome man!
Love the colors!


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

Daryl nothing wrong at all. All of my personal rods are also plain & simple as are 90% of my customers, they much prefer them built that way as well. Although there's nothing wrong at all with dec wraps and designs on rods.


----------



## Errand Boy (Dec 13, 2011)

daryl1979 said:


> I do have a question. Is there something wrong with me that I like my rods simple no diamond wraps or anything like that even though I can do them anytime I build a rod for myself I keep it simple and clean
> 
> Daryl


Daryl, I think that there is absolutely nothing wrong with your work. It is obviously quality product. While crosswraps are often really neat, I think that there is something really subtle and interesting about what you are doing.

Besides if you want to strike a middle ground, you can always do the Throop tiger wrap or use some of the incredible variegated threads that Bullard sells to do a variation off what you are already doing.

But the main thing is that if your customer or friend who receives the rod is happy, then you should be happy. Keep up the good work.

Grady


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

Lol ya I want to learn the tiger wrap but this is my rod to use and I don't know I just like it simple. I guess I get that from my dad he's not a flashy guy 


Daryl


----------



## EdH (Nov 16, 2009)

Daryl - like Gradys says. If you or your customer likes it then that is. You've done yourself proud. Kind of like the sayin - beauty is in the eye of beholder. I know you like the beauty you have your arm around in your avatar. That kind of stuff is cool in my book. Keep up the showing what your doing.


----------



## Bill Stevens (Mar 8, 2008)

Nothing added can also be a marketing tool missed by many custom builders. Highest performance bass and inshore rods for angler seeking the best fishing tool also sell.

For the serious angler If it has mass or weight and performs no function leave it off if it is in front of the reel seat. Stealth Can Be Quite Beautiful when well done!

Top fishermen actually know the difference and prefer the lightest build possible.

Watch the match fishing events on TV and you will see the best anglers in the business fishing with rods that have absolutely nothing added - in front of or behind the reel seat. Not even an identifying decal!


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

Well all I'm adding to this one is a trout decal cause I love fishing for speckled trout ... Next I'm building my wife a rod with a redfish cause she loves reds 


Daryl


----------



## EdH (Nov 16, 2009)

And she like to fish too? **** your one lucky guy. Next thing your going to tell us she has a stash of thread in all colors.


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

Lol yes she loves fishing no she doesn't have a stash 


Daryl


----------



## Bubba_Bruiser (Jan 13, 2012)

I enjoy doing the thread work, but I would rather keep it clean and simple also. It is a lot like some baits, meant to catch the fisherman, more than the fish.


----------



## lufty (Oct 8, 2009)

The rod wraps look great Daryl ,it is your rod ,you make what you like.


----------



## Sisco Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

I realy like lime green or met grn, Looks Cool and matches my running shoes


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

daryl1979 said:


> I do have a question. Is there something wrong with me that I like my rods simple no diamond wraps or anything like that even though I can do them anytime I build a rod for myself I keep it simple and clean
> 
> Daryl


Simple and clean is the best way to do it. Do you build for others or just as a hobby?


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

I'll build rods for other if someone wanted me to. I just do it for fun and to kill time until my boat comes in 


Daryl


----------



## illusion express (Aug 24, 2009)

Can you build me one to match my Budlight can ? lol.... Good work brotha, keep on learning this stuff so ya can teach me later on...


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

Lol u got 100 bud light can in my trash can buddy 


Daryl


----------



## Skiff (Jun 5, 2004)

Looks good!


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks I'll have some updated pictures when I get home from work 


Daryl


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

View attachment 474824

Update on what I have done so far. Have not had much time to work on it been way to busy at work.

Daryl


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

Daryl


----------



## Skiff (Jun 5, 2004)

Awesome! How are you liking those micro guides?


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

Never really fished with them yet 


Daryl


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

Finished with the guides

Daryl


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

I have 13 guides on this rod 


Daryl


----------



## Skiff (Jun 5, 2004)

You really should look into purchasing more color selections

Lookin' good Daryl and it's almost a done deal!


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

Lol ya I don't think I have enough 


Daryl


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

Finished rod
































Daryl


----------



## chaco (Dec 24, 2010)

For me, that looks perfect. Not much of a fan for complicated wraps. That finished thread color looks very nice. I say, "Well done."

~


----------

